# Need help deciding on spreader



## dromike15 (Feb 13, 2016)

Hello all. Like the updated site so far.

I have been doing research for a while now on what to do for a spreader setup. Currently I have an 06 smith vbox. It has treated me well. Just replaced the chain and both motors on it. I am looking to upgrade so I want to sell this one and get a different one for this upcoming season.

Now, for me, it is very difficult to get the smith box in and out of my truck. I can't take it on and off myself, I need a friend with small logging truck to help me put it on and off. I actually store it at his place too.

After this season I was sure I wanted to get a boss TGS 800 tailgate spreader. I figured I could just have a pallet of salt put on my truck and fill it as I go. It sounds like the perfect solution for a guy with a small time business with a few commercial and some residential accounts right? Well doing research on how much bagged salt will cost is almost swaying me to get another large unit.

How does anyone justify the cost of using bagged salt vs. bulk? Does anyone know anywhere in CT that has a good price? I feel like 4-5 bucks a bag and I could make this setup work.

Onto my next question. I really like the Western Tornado poly spreader. Thoughts? Reviews?

I love how the western/blizzard motor comes off and you can store it standing up. That I could actually fit in my driveway and I feel like I could slide it on and off with 2 people. If that is the case. I am almost sold.

I have one more dilemma that I am trying to figure out. I carry a single stage Toro blower, a gas can, and a few shovels with me. Where the hell can I put that stuff. This spreader takes up the whole bed! I used to put the blower on the top of my vbox and strap it down. I don't think I could do that with this one. Is there something I can buy to put into the hitch and kind of hang it somewhere? I can't be the only one with this problem.

Any input is appreciated in advance. I would like to make my decision and get this new unit on order as soon as possible.

Thanks!

-Mike


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

dromike15 said:


> Hello all. Like the updated site so far.
> 
> I have been doing research for a while now on what to do for a spreader setup. Currently I have an 06 smith vbox. It has treated me well. Just replaced the chain and both motors on it. I am looking to upgrade so I want to sell this one and get a different one for this upcoming season.
> 
> ...


I have a boss VBX 8000 in an 8' bed. 
I can easily take the spinner off and slide the unit in and out by myself.

I can also fit a push spreader and a snow blower in between the cab and the unit


----------



## Broncslefty7 (Jul 14, 2014)

i live in CT, ill link the contact info for cheap bagged rock salt below. i have a 8 ft. blizzard in the back of my f350. i have the 8 foot bed, there is no room for anything else beside the sander, unless you leave the tailgate on and slide the spreader back a little bit. that would leave room for a single stage blower. i like the overall package of the blizzard poly spreader (which is the same as the fisher or western). the only thing i do not like is, the spinner freezes some times during long duration storms, the motor seems a little weak and needs to be hand spun to get going. but thats only happened once or twice. the only other think i seriously do not like is how cheap the wiring is. the harnesses suck and its all pretty chincy.

other than that i have about 300 tons of salt through my blizzard and two years and havnt had any breakdowns. 

Call Mike Perron from SCP, they are a swimming pool distributor but he gets the hook up on rocksalt. i think im paying like 5.60 a bag.

Mike 1-716--348-7037


----------



## dromike15 (Feb 13, 2016)

Thank you for the replies! do either of you have any pictures of your setups from last year? 

BossPlow - did you leave the tailgate on your truck in order to fit the blower? How do you feel the quality of the vbx is. Any issues running it?

Broncslefty - do you have the helper springs or air bags in back of your 350?

The wiring and motor freeze up issued kind of scares me. My unit will likely live in my truck for the season. I may take the spinner and motors off to clean and in between storms. An under powered motor is the last thing I want.

Thanks!


----------



## Broncslefty7 (Jul 14, 2014)

ill post some pictures this afternoon. the motor freezing is when salt builds up on the guard after spinning 5-6 yards off and then plowing the rest of the night. its only happened a few times. i do not have any helper springs or bags on my truck. i find the sander fully loaded acts nicely for plowing, you can tell there is a lot of weight in the back but i dont mind it at all.


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

The unit does pretty well, however a couple years ago, a local supplier had salt shipped from Egypt— the salter didn't spread that very well. 

I will try to upload a picture later on, but I don't keep the tailgate on


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

If you're considering a tailgate spreader, I assume you don't have too much that you salt. You could look at a smaller 6' v box for a short bed and use the extra space for your blower. That might be what bossplow was talking about. 

As for bagged salt if you go that route, call around, you should be able to get just salt (not treated) for $5 or so a bag some where.


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

I don't have one, but the Boss VBX V-box spreader is a very nice unit.


----------



## Broncslefty7 (Jul 14, 2014)

if the boss vbx came with a hard cover i would have bought one. i received some surveys from boss and it was all questions about what we wanted to see them do with hard covers. so we may see this option on the VBX's down the line.


----------



## Sawboy (Dec 18, 2005)

3 Boss Vboxes here. I see zero reason for a hard cover? Matter of fact, it's awfully nice to be able to fold that durable rubber cover, put it away, and allow for some piling over the edges.


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

Yup. I never use my cover. I leave it off, and have them heap my spreader as high as they can. I usually have 2 yards in a 1.5 yard spreader.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

What are you looking for out of the smith. They build them down the road from me. I'm assuming it is electric.


----------



## dromike15 (Feb 13, 2016)

Does a BOSS vbx8000 fit in a 6.5 foot bed? I am leaning that way. Anyone have pictures?


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

Yes it does. I don't have pictures, but I'm sure some people will post some for you.


----------



## MajorDave (Feb 4, 2011)

Harley, I'm in same boat here. I own BOSS plows, and was looking for the VBX 8000 ( I think that's the one you have). I like the features on it as described over the tornado, but honestly do like the hard cover - for no real reason when I sit here and verbalized it. Heard nothing but good about the units and the what they come with...( read somewhere they were coming out with an even larger one). Do you have the auger or belt? Pros - cons on each system?


----------



## MajorDave (Feb 4, 2011)

My bad - I re-read and you don't have one...


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

It's all good. No, I don't personally have one, but I sub for a very large company, and they own literally hundreds of VBX's. I believe most if not all are auger driven. They seem to spread no matter what, or how wet the salt is. And we get some very wet salt sometimes. I've had problems with my Saltdogg the first year, but after posting my problems on here and hearing from other members with them, I learned to open my baffles all the way, and have had very few if any troubles since. In hindsight, I would have bought the VBX though.


----------



## MajorDave (Feb 4, 2011)

Thanks man. I called BOSS last week about a skid plow, but now plan on calling back about this. Thanks.


----------

